# 4 in one template



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

i design a new template which can make 12.7mm and 9.52mm mortise and tenon.you don't need to change template.just change router bit.please have look how it works.hope you guys would like it.
http://youtu.be/zTmd43tYEVI


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's a really nice set up you have there. Nice tight joints. You might want to patten it some time. Good luck and thanks for sharing that. 
Thumbs up.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pretty slick setup.









 







.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very very cool!


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

Dominick said:


> That's a really nice set up you have there. Nice tight joints. You might want to patten it some time. Good luck and thanks for sharing that.
> Thumbs up.


thanx Dominick!!



cabinetman said:


> Pretty slick setup.
> thanx cabinitman!!
> 
> 
> ...





jharris2 said:


> Very very cool!


thanx jharris2!!
i m still using very less capability of this machine.next i gonna make 2 in one template for just finger joint.you can make 1/2 inch or 1/4 inch finger joint and one time4half inch board you can make finger joint.
and you can also use to cut hinge and again you can make recess pull with this machine.i will try my best to show up it's capabilities.
best regards
singh


----------



## jhagan321 (Aug 14, 2012)

i may try this


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

*double mortise and tenon*








*Add Reputation*







*Report This Post!* 
I tried to make double mortise and tenon on my hybrid pantorouter.it was surprisingly very easy with one setup.first time i use palm router with 65mm outer diameter body.though it has limit of 6mm collet.i use 12mm bit with 6mm shank.please have a look this demo youtube video.
double mortise and tenon on hybrid pantorouter - YouTube


----------

